# All-New Amazon Echo Dot (2nd Generation)



## Andra

Looks like Amazon is going to try the Dot again. It is showing up in a bundle with a Bose speaker and also by itself for just $49.99 - release date October 20th. It is available in black and white.




I wasn't terribly impressed with the first one, but for the lower price I might be willing to try again.


----------



## Brownskins

Andra, can you send me a link to your previous post on your thought on the 1st generation echo dot?  I'm curious to know more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have the 1st gen Echo Dot.  I like it for what I got it for--I already had an Echo.  Well, two Echos.  I got the Dot for my office specifically because I can add a wired speaker or pair my Bluetooth headset with it.  Sometimes I want to listen to music/news/audiobooks early in the morning  in the office which is right next to the bedroom.  Being able to pair my headset with my Echo Dot is great so I don't disturb my husband.  Or, if I want to just play it, I have a small speaker I plug in.  The speakers that are in it aren't very good, really.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Brownskins said:


> Andra, can you send me a link to your previous post on your thought on the 1st generation echo dot? I'm curious to know more.


I don't know that I said much beyond "The speaker is noticeably more 'tinny' on piano instrumental music than the Echos but for listening quietly to unwind it is fine." DH uses it connected to a separate speaker and it's OK. I find it more useful to ask questions and control my smart plugs and such.
I have a birthday coming up so I went ahead and ordered a Dot with the Bose speaker from the Deal of the Day today... I have a little over a month to change my mind if I decide I want to spend the money on something else.


----------



## Brownskins

Thank you for the feedback Betsy and Andra.  So it looks like its primary appeal to me would be to act as a voice activated box to control my music.  I plan to plug it into my AV system for surround music.  I don't really have smart plugs or a smart thermostat yet.

A few more questions:  How can you tell Alexa to use Spotify rather than Prime music?  Also, how can I log in to my Spotify?  In Fire TV, I can't log in directly.  I have to link in my mac through wifi, but I have to set up spotify each time through my mac and do my selection of playlists there.  Is it different for Echo and/or Echo dot?


----------



## Atunah

You link Spotify right in the alexa app. I don't have it so I can't try. But its then there along with other things to link like Iheartradio, pandora, your music library, prime music and tunein. Those are the ones listed in my app. I assume you just tell her to play something with spotify. When i want a iheartradio station for the first time, I say iheartradio and what I want. Next time she remembers. They are all connected then. I think, but don't know for sure that if you just say play this and that, it will look in prime first. If you want a specific playlist, you say that. If you want spotify or other service, you say that. But since I don't have any other service other than prime and iheart, I don't know how it works exactly.


----------



## Sandpiper

I have Pandora, not Spotify. So you say, e.g., "Pandora Quiet Time station." If you want Prime Music, e.g., "Shuffle Jimmy Buffet _from Prime Music."_


----------



## Brownskins

Thanks Sandpiper and Atunah!


----------



## Andra

There is also a new setting where you can tell the app what music thing you want for your default.  DH has set his up to be iheart radio but I left mine at Amazon since that's where most of my music is stored.


----------



## Atunah

Andra said:


> There is also a new setting where you can tell the app what music thing you want for your default. DH has set his up to be iheart radio but I left mine at Amazon since that's where most of my music is stored.


you are right, I just looked. I didn't know this was there. I assume its set to amazon by default? Its where most of my music is.

Its in settings-music & media (account). there is a choose default and it gives different options for music library and for default station. So for music library I can pick amazon music or spotify, for station service I can pick amazon music and iheartradio. Pandora is greyed out, are they gone? I am also sad I don't have tunein anymore. It was the only place I had for some of my german stations. I have not found them anywhere else. *sadface.


----------



## Andra

I received my new toys today. I plugged the Bose speaker in to charge when I first got home. It took about 3 hours to fully charge. The Dot setup was simple and pairing the two was incredibly easy. The Bose speaker definitely has a fuller sound than the Dot. I like it!


edit to correct spelling mistakes...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just got mine today. Actually got it for my Mom to listen to audiobooks. The quick start guide didn't list audiobooks, but I'm sure it will play audiobooks.

I meant to bring it with me tonight when I went to Mom's but I was running very late and forgot. I'll have to set it up tomorrow. I'm sure I'll be back here with questions.


----------

